# Synodontis Angelicus "Polka-dot"



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I have two of these, this one is around 4"


















Smaller one at around 3.5"









Darn Acei tail.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pics! The smaller one looks as if he's looking straight at you :-D


----------

